# When is it ok to get rid of your rings? Opinions



## Lostwouthim (Jun 17, 2012)

How long do most people wait to dispose of their rings?

Do they hawk them, save them in case they get back together, etc.? 

Whats appropriate is what I'm curious about?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

My mom had the gold melted down after the divorce.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

If I get divorced I'm keeping the ring for my daughter. It's a family heirloom.

(Or is that "bad luck"?)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hunter411 (Jun 4, 2012)

My first one I threw in the trash can as I walked out of the courthouse. Right in front of her. At that point, It was just a piece of metal to me.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

YinPrincess said:


> If I get divorced I'm keeping the ring for my daughter. It's a family heirloom.
> 
> (Or is that "bad luck"?)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not bad luck. Love made your child...and those rings were a symbol of that Love. 

I have my greatgramma's ring. She left my greatgrampa (in 1930) because she wanted more. I don't know the whole story, but she was one hell of a woman. :smthumbup:


----------



## Lostwouthim (Jun 17, 2012)

I wish I had a daughter to do that for that sounds nice : )


----------



## Lostwouthim (Jun 17, 2012)

I don't want to waste the diamonds : )


----------



## Rawrdonstein (Jun 14, 2012)

Tossed mine off a bridge. I hope some kid finds it, sells it, and has a shopping spree at Toy's R Us.


----------



## Mothra777 (Apr 10, 2012)

Took mine off the day she dropped the bomb...it's in a drawer now, not sure what I will do with it but it means very little to me right now.


----------



## boxhead201 (Jun 8, 2012)

Separated for a month now. I left her because she treated me like garbage. I went sailing over the weekend and threw my ring into the water. Maybe Gollum will find it 1000 years from now. I filed a divorce today.


----------



## hunter411 (Jun 4, 2012)

Lostwouthim said:


> I don't want to waste the diamonds : )


I wouldnt conside them diamonds. Theyre just pieces of carbon. When the time comes, you will do whats best for you. Right now, mine is on the dresser. Im still deciding what I will do this time. Maybe pawn it and donate the $$ to be a forum supporter.


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

When we were separated many years ago, I threw mine off the balcony into the garden during a 'discussion'. Never found them, didn't try at the time though. Had to get new ones when we R. That was about 4 months into the separation. WH actually kept his, just didn't wear it so he was able to put his back on.
I would suggest if you have a ring with some value, just put it in a box somewhere, especially if you have children together, you may want to pass them down sometime. Each person has to determine their own time, some people may never take their rings off if they never go into another relationship.


----------



## survivorwife (May 15, 2012)

Lostwouthim said:


> I don't want to waste the diamonds : )


Save the ring. Have the diamonds set into another ring to wear. Sell the gold band and use the funds for another setting. The reality is that the economy is not in the best shape, so you may need to funds in the future. I'd rather recycle that toss. It's more efficient.


----------



## UpnDown (May 4, 2012)

I put mine in her jewelry box when I packed it up and gave it to her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MainStreetExile (Jun 26, 2012)

There was no way I could keep mine. It was too powerful a symbol to me, and I could barely stand to look at it, much less wear it. I gave it back to my wife the night I left. She was painting her nails as I slid it across the counter, and never once looked up from her work.

It was hard. It became quite conspicuous in its absence. For a while I had to tie a string around my finger to reduce the sensation of it being gone, although I eventually got past this ritual. Whenever I would drive with my hand dangling out the window of my car, I would unconsciously place my thumb on the base of my ring finger. It took me a while to realize what I was doing; I was making sure my ring didn't slip off, even when it wasn't there.

Strange, really.


----------



## hunter411 (Jun 4, 2012)

Speaking of rings, I now have a permanent indention where my ring was for all those years. I hope that goes away. Its very noticable so every time I see my ring finger, its like still seeing my ring there.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

I hope it goes away too, though I would rather thave the indentation than the ring for sure.


----------



## Matt1720 (May 7, 2012)

My thumb is always reaching to the base of my finger to spin an invisible ring. 



MainStreetExile said:


> There was no way I could keep mine. It was too powerful a symbol to me, and I could barely stand to look at it, much less wear it. I gave it back to my wife the night I left. She was painting her nails as I slid it across the counter, and never once looked up from her work.
> 
> It was hard. It became quite conspicuous in its absence. For a while I had to tie a string around my finger to reduce the sensation of it being gone, although I eventually got past this ritual. Whenever I would drive with my hand dangling out the window of my car, I would unconsciously place my thumb on the base of my ring finger. It took me a while to realize what I was doing; I was making sure my ring didn't slip off, even when it wasn't there.
> 
> Strange, really.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Not bad luck. Love made your child...and those rings were a symbol of that Love.
> 
> I have my greatgramma's ring. She left my greatgrampa (in 1930) because she wanted more. I don't know the whole story, but she was one hell of a woman. :smthumbup:


Thanks, TG. It was nice to read this! 

On another note, I think I'm gonna start going through trash cans... lmao!! :lol: :rofl:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

I used to fiddle with my rings all the time in meetings
I plan to sell them pretty soon, no point in them just sitting there!


----------



## Lostwouthim (Jun 17, 2012)

MainStreetExile- I totally understand, I've been dangling my bare hand out the window too! I thought about wearing another ring to fill the void but thought in the end that it would give me more mixed feelings and emotions than needed now. He never wore his ring over the 8 years of marriage anyways, so it wouldn't be of surprise to him if I got rid of it, right? I was always concerned with his job and him losing a finger or getting electrocuted. So I made it ok in my mind that it was acceptable to me, for him not to wear it when I probably should have taken it as a sign of how unvested he really was.


----------



## fromblisstothis (May 17, 2012)

I have been wondering the same thing. It has only been two months since my separation...so I know I still need a lot of time before I am comfortable with ANY descion about my ring. I am still hoping for R – although, the more time that passes, I accept that it most likely won’t happen. 

I think you’ll just ‘know’ one day – when your ready- what to do with them.


----------



## WoeIsMe (Jun 19, 2012)

My wife had my ring inscribed with "Yours Alone". I took it off after we separated 6 weeks ago. 

After I discovered one of her recent affairs, I took the ring and pounded it flat as a pancake with a mini-sledge hammer. It was a very satisfying experience! I resisted the temptation to give it back to her. Instead, I keep it as a reminder of her infidelity. "Yours Alone"... NOT. 

,


----------



## Lostwouthim (Jun 17, 2012)

Way to get that aggression out Woe!


----------

